# [APPX][Update] New Microsoft Mobile OEM apps Windows 10 Mobile



## Cholens (Nov 23, 2015)

The new Lumia apps for windows 10 mobile

advancedinfo.appx <- After installing check for updates Official store link
audio.appx <- Official store link
devicehubspiderman.appx <- Official store link
displaysettings.appx
glancescreen.appx <- Official store link
lumiamoments.appx <- Official store link
motiondatasense.appx <- Official store link
networkplus.appx <- Official store link
touchsettings.appx <- Official store link

Update: 24-11-2015 11:06
FieldTest_1.0.11.2_dbec8fd0c70b45818d4c461f412c781f.appx
DockingControllerHost.appx

Instal the apps with WinAppDeployCmd.exe


----------



## raafuls1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Put this apps in ur Phone and install it with file explorer and restart phone
WM10 10.0.10586.11


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 23, 2015)

LUMIA 640 XL.
I dont have windows 10.  Im triyng right now installing from phone, like camera appxbundle did.
Glange and motion ask for restart....
Gadget installed... aask for restart...
Touch, extras , advanced info fail to update. Will try using fiddler.
Updated 
Lumia moments not installing, but i dont use it.


----------



## 3peris (Nov 23, 2015)

On lumia 1020 change titles in extra section but apps crash on loading.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 23, 2015)

Have you updated from store?


----------



## Cholens (Nov 23, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Have you updated from store?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry, i asked 3peris.... if after install has made the update from store.
By the way, where did you dig for this apps?


----------



## 3peris (Nov 23, 2015)

In store says that updated (but didint download enything).. by the way these apps showing Nokia Corporation not Microsoft..


----------



## her3814 (Nov 24, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> Sorry, i asked 3peris.... if after install has made the update from store.
> By the way, where did you dig for this apps?

Click to collapse



Maybe he used Fiddler to get the URL for downloading the apps, I used Fiddler for getting the Updates on my Lumia 640, and could download the apx copying on Edge the URL's


----------



## winphouser (Nov 24, 2015)

Installed the sysapps on 640XL 10586.11 from phone memory. Advanced info needed a Fiddler-assisted update.

There is also a Field Test shared although I haven't tried it. https://www.reddit.com/r/windowsphone/comments/3tz2hi/download_lumia_950_oem_apps_and_att_bloatware/


----------



## djamol (Nov 24, 2015)

Extras+Info it's not appx.
it is WP8 xap.
and here is latest version with Store Signature 
*Remove .zip extension.*


----------



## Cholens (Nov 24, 2015)

djamol said:


> Extras+Info it's not appx.
> it is WP8 xap.
> and here is latest version with Store Signature
> *Remove .zip extension.*

Click to collapse



advancedinfo.appx was also a xap but I got it to appx named. Because WinAppDeployCmd.exe does not recognize him otherwise


----------



## nlooooo (Nov 24, 2015)

Cholens said:


> advancedinfo.appx was also a xap but I got it to appx named. Because WinAppDeployCmd.exe does not recognize him otherwise

Click to collapse



Field Test installed but crashing on starting. Any suggestion?

Lumia 535 DUAL Sim running 10586 build, interop unlocked.


----------



## A AJAY (Nov 24, 2015)

raafuls1 said:


> Put this apps in ur Phone and install it with file explorer and restart phone
> WM10 10.0.10586.11

Click to collapse



how to install from file manager
im currently running on 10586


----------



## raafuls1 (Nov 24, 2015)

A AJAY said:


> how to install from file manager
> im currently running on 10586

Click to collapse



Turn ON developer mode in settings, move files on sdcard run file explorer/sdcard and click/run this apps


----------



## ADeltaX (Nov 24, 2015)

What is the product code of the Lumia 950/Lumia 950XL?
I would download and analyse the firmware.


----------



## qzem (Nov 25, 2015)

Did anyone successfuly installed this apps on Lumia 640? 

EDIT: Ok I have tested this apps on Lumia 640 LTE. Everything is working and now the phone (at least whole Settings) finally has Windows 10 Mobile look!  BTW only Continumu doesn't work, which, was expected since this is not a high end phone. 

Thanks for this!


----------



## Criminal90 (Nov 25, 2015)

glance background beta does not work anymore with the last version of glace screen


----------



## derausgewanderte (Nov 28, 2015)

djamol said:


> Extras+Info it's not appx.
> it is WP8 xap.
> and here is latest version with Store Signature
> *Remove .zip extension.*

Click to collapse



I was able to install using Explorer on the phone. After reboot, Extras & info does not start though. Running updates doesn't show any updates for it either. Interestingly, Advanced info installed and works fine. Lumia 640XL running 10586.11
Is there perhaps a newer version of Extras+Info than you what you posted?

edit1: never mind. I eventually figured out that I had to wait in Explorer for a couple minutes before closing it to get E&I installed correctly. It just takes some time in Explorer and there is no indication whether it's done. tap the xap to install, wait at least 2 minutes, the reboot and it works. 
thanks


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 28, 2015)

You need to read. Much. Update from store tricking microsoft using fiddler .

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




her3814 said:


> Maybe he used Fiddler to get the URL for downloading the apps, I used Fiddler for getting the Updates on my Lumia 640, and could download the apx copying on Edge the URL's

Click to collapse



Witch is the form of download link ?


----------



## Riyad_ (Nov 30, 2015)

djamol said:


> Extras+Info it's not appx.
> it is WP8 xap.
> and here is latest version with Store Signature
> *Remove .zip extension.*

Click to collapse



great..but is it possible to deploy this on wp8.1(denim).??? need a reply...


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 30, 2015)

Install from phone explorer. Dooh...


----------



## qzem (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey guys! 

Have anyone tried enabling continuum on their Lumia (other then Lumia 950)?

 I've installed it, but whe I try to open it, it only shows black screen on my phone for a second and goes back to start screen. I've seen an article that Microsoft is planning to enable continuum on other devices to. Now I've read this article and continuum looks even more compelling. I remember having MHL support on my old HTC One S C2, and it actually wokregt with microusb (MHL) to HDMI adapter. So I don't see any technical reason why wouldn't be able to use continuum on Lumia 640 for example.

EDIT: Maybe someone with Lumia 950 or Lumia 950 XL would explore the registry if there are any keys connected with continuum? I can't find anything on my Lumia 640. If we find which keys are missing then we can try adding those keys .


----------



## MrCego (Dec 2, 2015)

Continuum has relates to hardware too, so it's difficult to make work Continuum in others devices.


----------



## nlooooo (Dec 27, 2015)

How to make Glancescreen compatible with Lumia 535 Dual?


----------



## MrCego (Dec 27, 2015)

nlooooo said:


> How to make Glancescreen compatible with Lumia 535 Dual?

Click to collapse



Glance has relates to hardware too, so it's difficult to make work Glance in your device.


----------



## nlooooo (Dec 27, 2015)

MrCego said:


> Glance has relates to hardware too, so it's difficult to make work Glance in your device.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I thought there could be some workaround with some registry tweaks, cause I can't understand how it can rely on hardware.


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 27, 2015)

Not supported

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mobile/support/faq/?action=singleTopic&topic=FA144594


----------



## derausgewanderte (Dec 28, 2015)

titi66200 said:


> Not supported
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/mobile/support/faq/?action=singleTopic&topic=FA144594

Click to collapse



FYI, that list is not 100%, meaning that things may not be enabled when devices are released, but are in fact supported by the device. For example, the 640XL is not listed under DNG. However, a registry change to enable DNG gives full DNG support on the 640XL (I think it also works on the 640, confirmed working here on my 640XL). Still worth trying the registry setting, if known. Maybe Glance is a different story, you probably know better. 
cheers


----------



## kukmikuk (Apr 15, 2016)

Does anyone have new Groove Music .AppxBundle package for Win10Mobile 3.6.1886.0?? PLEASE, HELP ME WITH THIS PACKAGE!!


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 26, 2016)

does anyone of you have radio fm app in format appx?


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 26, 2016)

FM Radio is System app and no XAP or appx.


----------



## sensboston (Aug 26, 2016)

Take a look to the "FM Radio" app: it's free (with ads) or not too expensive (in full version) and way better than stock fm radio app.


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 26, 2016)

sensboston said:


> Take a look to the "FM Radio" app: it's free (with ads) or not too expensive (in full version) and way better than stock fm radio app.

Click to collapse



Of course I have checked myself the store for similar apps yet I didn't find any app so simple and effective as the native one we had before anniversary update - matter of taste. . .


----------



## xperia/lumia (Sep 13, 2016)

*Field test app on win 10*



nlooooo said:


> Field Test installed but crashing on starting. Any suggestion?
> 
> Lumia 535 DUAL Sim running 10586 build, interop unlocked.

Click to collapse



Hey were you able to run field test finally ? I am having a hard time trying to access field test on 640xl ds , win 10 build 10586.107 .
In fact i am unable to access any service menu after win 10 update.


----------



## djtonka (Sep 13, 2016)

you can launch it from Portal


----------



## centaurian (Oct 11, 2016)

Has anyone met this? I was able install Field test, but it actually can't do anything. When I access About menu, it says that Field test service isn't running. 


```
imagehosting.cz/images/p1060394.jpg
imagehosting.cz/images/p1060399.jpg
imagehosting.cz/images/p1060402.jpg
```


----------



## centaurian (Oct 22, 2016)

OK. I was able dissasembly fieldtest app and I found out, that it needs ftdservice.dl. It seems like Lumia 640 LTE Dual sim after upgrading to Windows 10 doesn't have ftdservice.dll in C:\Windows\System32\. I was able to decompile 950 ffu image and add missing service dll and its's dependecies into System32. I also imported some missing registry keys from 950

I have problem with this key:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\SecurityManager\ServiceAccounts]
"ServiceAccountCapabilityGroupMemberShips"
Since it exists on both registry files, but it has different format on my 640: 




```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\SecurityManager\ServiceAccounts]
"ServiceAccountCapabilityGroupMemberShips"=hex:02,00,00,00,0c,02,00,00,2c,00,\
  00,00,0b,00,00,00,58,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,1c,02,00,00,58,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
  00,58,00,00,00,04,00,00,00,68,00,00,00,84,00,00,00,a0,00,00,00,bc,00,00,00,\
  d8,00,00,00,f4,00,00,00,10,01,00,00,2c,01,00,00,48,01,00,00,64,01,00,00,80,\
  01,00,00,9c,01,00,00,b8,01,00,00,d4,01,00,00,f0,01,00,00,01,05,00,00,00,00,\
  00,05,15,00,00,00,d1,a7,1a,a1,53,9e,65,2f,4b,7f,77,1a,d2,05,00,00,01,05,00,\
  00,00,00,00,05,15,00,00,00,d1,a7,1a,a1,53,9e,65,2f,4b,7f,77,1a,d3,05,00,00,\
  01,05,00,00,00,00,00,05,15,00,00,00,d1,a7,1a,a1,53,9e,65,2f,4b,7f,77,1a,3b,\
  05,00,00,01,05,00,00,00,00,00,05,15,00,00,00,d1,a7,1a,a1,53,9e,65,2f,4b,7f,\
  77,1a,7e,06,00,00,01,05,00,00,00,00,00,05,15,00,00,00,d1,a7,1a,a1,53,9e,65,\
  2f,4b,7f,77,1a,0f,04,00,00,01,05,00,00,00,00,00,05,15,00,00,00,d1,a7,1a,a1,\
  53,9e,65,2f,4b,7f,77,1a,95,04,00,00,01,05,00,00,00,00,00,05,15,00,00,00,d1,\
  a7,1a,a1,53,9e,65,2f,4b,7f,77,1a,83,04,00,00,01,05,00,00,00,00,00,05,15,00,\
  00,00,d1,a7,1a,a1,53,9e,65,2f,4b,7f,77,1a,07,04,00,00,01,05,00,00,00,00,00,\
  05,15,00,00,00,d1,a7,1a,a1,53,9e,65,2f,4b,7f,77,1a,09,04,00,00,01,05,00,00,\
  00,00,00,05,15,00,00,00,d1,a7,1a,a1,53,9e,65,2f,4b,7f,77,1a,a7,05,00,00,01,\
  05,00,00,00,00,00,05,15,00,00,00,d1,a7,1a,a1,53,9e,65,2f,4b,7f,77,1a,0b,04,\
  00,00,01,05,00,00,00,00,00,05,15,00,00,00,d1,a7,1a,a1,53,9e,65,2f,4b,7f,77,\
  1a,d2,05,00,00,01,05,00,00,00,00,00,05,15,00,00,00,d1,a7,1a,a1,53,9e,65,2f,\
  4b,7f,77,1a,d3,05,00,00,01,05,00,00,00,00,00,05,15,00,00,00,d1,a7,1a,a1,53,\
  9e,65,2f,4b,7f,77,1a,7e,06,00,00,01,05,00,00,00,00,00,05,15,00,00,00,d1,a7,\
  1a,a1,53,9e,65,2f,4b,7f,77,1a,0f,04,00,00,57,00,50,00,41,00,55,00,44,00,49,\
  00,4f,00,00,00,57,00,50,00,4e,00,45,00,54,00,57,00,4f,00,52,00,4b,00,44,00,\
  52,00,4d,00,00,00
```



Native Windows 10 phones (550/650/950) has this this registry key:





```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\SecurityManager\ServiceAccounts]
"ServiceAccountCapabilityGroupMemberShips"=hex:64,62,02,00,F0,8F,50,00,00,00,00,00,F0,FF,FF,FF,20,D0,50,00,20,10,51,00,00,00,00,00,68,62,69,6E,00,90,50,00,00,10,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,64,00,42,00,00,00,A0,90,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,54,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,30,35,37,35,32,39,37,32,35,2D,32,38,34,35,33,34,36,33,37,35,2D,33,35,32,35,39,37,33,39,32,39,2D,32,33,30,32,36,34,39,39,34,35,2D,33,30,37,33,34,37,35,38,37,36,2D,33,34,37,32,34,31,35,31,32,2D,34,31,36,37,39,39,36,32,31,38,2D,33,39,31,35,32,31,34,38,38,36,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,64,00,42,00,00,00,68,91,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,54,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,30,39,30,34,31,37,35,39,36,2D,31,31,37,37,31,35,32,34,33,33,2D,37,30,39,39,37,37,31,35,39,2D,33,37,35,39,38,36,36,33,33,39,2D,33,36,34,38,31,31,36,39,32,35,2D,31,31,39,34,39,37,37,33,33,32,2D,33,34,35,39,31,36,39,37,30,31,2D,31,36,35,32,35,37,33,32,35,34,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,61,00,3C,00,00,00,10,8F,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,54,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,31,34,39,36,34,31,33,34,36,2D,32,30,32,33,33,38,31,39,36,35,2D,31,32,36,38,31,32,32,38,30,35,2D,32,30,38,36,39,37,34,30,33,2D,31,30,35,30,34,38,30,38,33,2D,34,32,37,38,30,30,31,33,37,34,2D,31,39,31,32,37,34,35,33,31,37,2D,35,34,34,33,31,38,30,37,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,61,00,42,00,00,00,B0,92,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,31,36,36,31,37,36,32,30,2D,37,36,37,38,38,36,34,31,37,2D,32,30,33,31,34,30,33,33,31,36,2D,34,31,33,37,36,34,38,30,36,32,2D,33,38,36,35,38,38,30,33,34,2D,32,32,38,32,32,31,38,34,35,32,2D,37,34,35,35,35,39,35,37,38,2D,32,33,38,37,32,32,38,35,38,37,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,88,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,60,00,3C,00,00,00,50,8F,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,31,36,37,34,35,33,36,35,30,2D,36,32,34,37,32,32,33,38,34,2D,38,38,39,32,30,35,32,37,38,2D,33,32,31,34,38,34,39,38,33,2D,37,31,34,35,35,34,36,39,37,2D,33,35,39,32,39,33,33,31,30,32,2D,38,30,37,36,36,30,36,39,35,2D,31,36,33,32,37,31,37,34,32,31,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,42,00,00,00,F0,93,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,54,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,32,31,33,33,38,35,30,35,37,2D,31,30,30,32,39,34,33,30,39,38,2D,31,37,32,33,30,35,31,39,32,37,2D,31,34,31,39,31,35,32,34,30,36,2D,33,38,37,30,31,32,36,34,34,32,2D,38,34,38,38,39,34,36,35,39,2D,35,35,39,36,36,34,36,35,36,2D,32,33,36,34,36,37,37,31,33,35,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,42,00,00,00,B8,94,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,54,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,32,32,30,35,34,30,32,33,37,2D,32,36,38,39,31,36,35,36,32,34,2D,34,30,36,33,30,32,32,36,32,31,2D,34,38,35,34,32,33,34,31,33,2D,33,34,34,36,35,37,33,35,30,35,2D,35,33,30,30,32,37,30,32,36,2D,33,32,36,33,33,39,31,32,33,30,2D,33,35,31,32,38,30,35,32,32,33,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,3C,00,00,00,90,8F,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,54,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,32,35,31,30,34,39,38,31,37,2D,32,30,30,39,34,35,36,35,30,30,2D,31,35,35,31,31,39,37,34,39,31,2D,32,31,33,34,35,35,38,32,31,38,2D,33,35,34,35,33,35,31,39,34,32,2D,38,31,37,33,36,32,38,37,36,2D,33,34,39,34,36,35,30,32,30,32,2D,35,39,39,32,34,37,34,31,32,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,3C,00,00,00,00,96,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,54,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,32,39,39,32,35,35,32,37,30,2D,31,38,34,37,36,30,35,35,38,35,2D,32,32,30,31,38,30,38,39,32,34,2D,37,31,30,34,30,36,37,30,39,2D,33,36,31,33,30,39,35,32,39,31,2D,38,37,33,32,38,36,31,38,33,2D,33,31,30,31,30,39,30,38,33,33,2D,32,36,35,35,39,31,31,38,33,36,00,00,00,00,00,C0,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,57,00,49,00,4E,00,44,00,4F,00,57,00,53,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,42,00,00,00,C0,96,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,33,32,34,37,37,33,36,39,38,2D,33,36,34,37,31,30,33,33,38,38,2D,31,32,30,37,31,31,34,35,38,30,2D,32,31,37,33,32,34,36,35,37,32,2D,34,32,38,37,39,34,35,31,38,34,2D,32,32,37,39,35,37,34,38,35,38,2D,31,35,37,38,31,33,36,35,31,2D,36,30,33,34,35,37,30,31,35,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,64,00,42,00,00,00,88,97,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,34,38,30,34,34,34,32,30,33,2D,34,32,33,35,36,32,39,33,36,35,2D,34,30,39,34,38,32,38,39,34,34,2D,32,30,31,33,36,33,30,37,31,39,2D,33,38,39,31,35,37,34,32,31,32,2D,38,33,38,33,38,36,39,38,31,2D,31,37,31,31,33,37,33,32,38,36,2D,32,35,34,33,37,39,36,33,31,34,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,42,00,00,00,50,98,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,54,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,35,32,33,39,30,31,33,36,30,2D,31,37,34,35,38,37,32,35,34,31,2D,37,39,34,31,32,37,31,30,37,2D,36,37,35,39,33,34,30,33,34,2D,31,38,36,37,39,35,34,38,36,38,2D,31,39,35,31,39,31,37,35,31,31,2D,31,31,31,31,37,39,36,36,32,34,2D,32,30,35,32,36,30,30,34,36,32,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,3C,00,00,00,18,99,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,54,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,35,32,38,33,35,37,31,30,2D,33,31,34,35,35,38,36,31,38,32,2D,32,38,38,30,36,34,37,32,34,32,2D,36,37,35,33,36,38,30,37,38,2D,33,34,34,31,32,36,31,36,36,38,2D,31,37,31,30,38,32,31,30,30,36,2D,32,30,33,32,32,38,38,36,33,39,2D,33,31,34,36,37,38,32,32,32,33,00,00,00,00,00,C0,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,57,00,49,00,4E,00,44,00,4F,00,57,00,53,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,62,00,42,00,00,00,D8,99,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,54,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,35,37,38,37,30,33,39,32,38,2D,33,37,34,32,37,31,38,37,38,36,2D,37,38,35,39,35,37,33,2D,31,39,33,30,38,34,34,39,34,32,2D,32,39,34,39,37,39,39,36,31,37,2D,32,39,31,30,31,37,35,30,38,30,2D,31,37,38,30,32,39,39,30,36,34,2D,34,31,34,35,31,39,31,34,35,34,00,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,64,00,42,00,00,00,A0,9A,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,54,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,35,38,38,35,34,39,38,34,31,2D,37,31,39,30,37,37,32,37,39,2D,33,39,34,31,30,37,32,36,36,35,2D,33,34,34,38,32,38,35,31,39,37,2D,31,30,33,36,35,31,32,37,38,32,2D,33,37,30,30,34,35,39,36,34,34,2D,32,35,36,30,34,35,36,32,33,31,2D,31,32,33,31,38,39,33,38,35,34,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,3C,00,00,00,68,9B,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,36,33,35,32,38,33,38,34,31,2D,32,35,33,30,31,38,32,36,30,39,2D,39,39,36,38,30,38,36,34,30,2D,31,38,38,37,37,35,39,38,39,38,2D,33,38,34,38,32,30,38,36,30,33,2D,33,33,31,33,36,31,36,38,36,37,2D,39,38,33,34,30,35,36,31,39,2D,32,35,30,31,38,35,34,32,30,34,00,00,00,00,00,C0,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,57,00,49,00,4E,00,44,00,4F,00,57,00,53,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,65,00,42,00,00,00,28,9C,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,36,35,39,34,33,34,30,30,37,2D,32,32,39,30,31,30,38,32,37,38,2D,31,31,32,35,31,39,39,36,36,37,2D,33,36,37,39,36,37,30,35,32,36,2D,31,32,39,33,30,38,31,36,36,32,2D,32,31,36,34,33,32,33,33,35,32,2D,31,37,37,37,37,30,31,35,30,31,2D,32,35,39,35,39,38,36,32,36,33,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,42,00,00,00,F0,9C,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,37,33,31,33,39,33,34,36,2D,37,34,38,37,35,30,39,31,38,2D,31,39,34,38,34,33,34,36,35,39,2D,32,36,34,33,34,39,38,34,37,37,2D,34,30,37,32,31,30,34,38,35,31,2D,31,30,30,37,31,36,36,30,31,35,2D,31,39,37,39,34,34,36,37,33,34,2D,33,38,37,38,31,32,35,36,35,37,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,42,00,00,00,B8,9D,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,37,34,32,32,32,37,33,37,2D,32,31,30,36,34,38,38,32,30,33,2D,38,31,33,34,37,33,31,35,33,2D,33,37,33,32,37,30,39,34,33,37,2D,32,32,38,36,39,32,32,35,36,34,2D,31,37,31,39,36,35,36,31,36,35,2D,32,38,30,34,36,39,31,34,39,34,2D,32,32,34,37,34,30,36,31,33,37,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,3C,00,00,00,80,9E,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,38,30,32,30,37,35,30,37,38,2D,33,30,35,36,33,35,33,39,32,38,2D,38,33,31,34,39,33,34,38,30,2D,31,36,35,36,31,31,34,37,39,32,2D,33,30,31,37,34,36,37,32,36,32,2D,33,36,31,34,31,35,39,34,33,31,2D,31,31,30,35,30,32,39,39,34,2D,32,39,38,30,33,33,36,32,32,35,00,00,00,00,00,C0,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,47,00,45,00,4E,00,45,00,52,00,41,00,4C,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,64,00,3C,00,00,00,40,9F,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,38,30,34,31,33,31,30,31,30,2D,37,30,35,37,36,37,33,31,34,2D,32,31,38,34,39,31,35,33,38,35,2D,31,32,33,33,37,31,37,34,39,37,2D,34,31,37,37,36,35,33,37,30,38,2D,34,30,34,38,32,33,34,35,35,32,2D,32,34,38,38,33,38,38,35,31,39,2D,32,33,36,31,33,35,38,30,36,37,00,00,00,00,C0,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,47,00,45,00,4E,00,45,00,52,00,41,00,4C,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,C0,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,47,00,45,00,4E,00,45,00,52,00,41,00,4C,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,C0,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,57,00,49,00,4E,00,44,00,4F,00,57,00,53,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,68,62,69,6E,00,A0,50,00,00,10,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,62,00,3C,00,00,00,80,9F,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,38,33,32,39,33,30,31,35,2D,33,33,35,30,37,34,30,34,32,39,2D,31,38,33,39,39,36,39,38,35,30,2D,31,38,31,39,38,38,31,30,36,34,2D,31,35,36,39,34,35,34,36,38,36,2D,34,31,39,38,35,30,32,34,39,30,2D,37,38,38,35,37,38,37,39,2D,31,34,31,33,36,34,33,33,33,31,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,42,00,00,00,20,A1,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,38,39,37,33,38,31,36,37,37,2D,32,35,31,38,33,38,39,38,39,36,2D,39,35,38,39,35,30,31,37,30,2D,34,30,38,36,33,39,30,32,34,33,2D,33,33,35,33,33,32,37,31,31,35,2D,32,32,31,39,31,36,31,31,30,35,2D,32,30,34,37,31,35,36,32,33,35,2D,33,31,34,38,39,37,39,33,31,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,42,00,00,00,E8,A1,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,33,39,39,35,31,31,33,34,34,30,2D,33,38,38,34,30,35,34,30,35,35,2D,31,30,33,31,38,32,36,32,38,35,2D,33,34,34,35,33,37,36,30,39,2D,32,39,35,31,37,36,37,39,36,34,2D,31,36,31,32,34,33,38,37,38,39,2D,33,39,35,35,37,31,30,34,38,36,2D,36,38,35,31,30,35,31,32,30,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,3C,00,00,00,C0,9F,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,34,30,31,38,37,37,31,37,37,2D,33,32,32,34,30,37,30,38,37,33,2D,32,33,32,33,34,39,37,34,34,32,2D,31,30,30,33,39,37,33,33,38,37,2D,33,30,38,34,35,37,33,32,38,32,2D,32,37,31,31,37,35,38,32,34,31,2D,38,31,39,37,32,32,35,32,31,2D,34,30,35,39,31,31,37,35,36,37,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,61,00,42,00,00,00,30,A3,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,34,30,33,39,36,30,35,39,31,38,2D,33,38,37,33,34,31,31,33,31,38,2D,32,37,36,31,30,31,33,39,2D,31,31,32,38,32,36,38,33,34,35,2D,31,39,32,33,34,30,37,33,2D,32,39,30,39,39,34,39,30,32,37,2D,33,30,36,32,35,33,33,33,37,34,2D,32,31,37,36,36,32,36,31,33,34,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,65,00,3C,00,00,00,F8,A3,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,34,31,31,30,32,30,31,37,35,34,2D,31,38,30,39,36,39,31,32,32,38,2D,31,35,33,38,33,34,36,39,30,37,2D,33,38,36,34,32,34,32,32,30,35,2D,32,30,32,38,39,38,38,30,38,39,2D,33,37,30,30,32,37,33,31,37,31,2D,32,37,35,33,32,34,37,30,34,38,2D,33,31,38,33,37,33,31,37,31,36,00,00,00,C0,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,57,00,49,00,4E,00,44,00,4F,00,57,00,53,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,65,00,42,00,00,00,B8,A4,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,34,31,33,34,33,32,39,35,39,33,2D,32,37,38,33,39,30,31,39,38,33,2D,32,32,32,39,35,38,37,39,35,34,2D,33,30,39,34,31,35,34,33,34,37,2D,33,36,32,37,37,39,34,32,36,33,2D,33,35,38,34,31,37,36,38,35,39,2D,31,31,34,36,32,35,38,35,36,37,2D,33,32,32,36,38,32,36,31,30,34,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,65,00,42,00,00,00,80,A5,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,34,32,31,34,39,36,35,39,31,37,2D,33,33,37,35,32,39,30,39,35,30,2D,33,38,35,37,30,30,39,32,31,31,2D,34,31,32,30,30,36,33,30,38,30,2D,33,37,34,31,33,33,32,38,30,38,2D,32,38,36,38,38,34,37,38,32,32,2D,31,38,34,33,31,35,34,36,37,31,2D,34,31,34,38,35,31,31,35,35,35,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,88,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,60,00,3C,00,00,00,40,A6,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,34,32,36,37,33,31,30,36,35,33,2D,33,30,31,32,36,32,34,33,34,39,2D,33,32,38,36,39,33,34,33,2D,33,33,35,36,37,36,37,30,32,2D,36,37,34,30,31,33,39,38,31,2D,31,35,33,31,30,30,37,38,39,32,2D,32,37,37,37,33,32,38,35,34,30,2D,37,36,32,32,31,37,30,36,37,C0,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,57,00,49,00,4E,00,44,00,4F,00,57,00,53,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,61,00,3C,00,00,00,00,A7,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,35,32,38,30,34,30,34,39,33,2D,33,37,33,31,34,34,37,38,37,30,2D,36,37,30,30,37,30,33,39,2D,33,33,32,34,34,36,36,39,33,37,2D,34,37,32,31,32,36,32,38,38,2D,33,31,39,32,36,36,34,32,31,30,2D,32,36,32,31,39,32,33,31,39,38,2D,33,30,33,39,32,39,34,32,39,35,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,C0,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,47,00,45,00,4E,00,45,00,52,00,41,00,4C,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,62,00,42,00,00,00,C0,A7,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,35,33,31,30,38,35,33,34,39,2D,33,39,37,31,32,36,39,36,30,31,2D,31,30,32,34,32,38,30,32,38,30,2D,34,30,35,34,31,31,31,30,39,34,2D,34,30,32,39,36,38,33,36,38,39,2D,39,31,32,38,30,34,37,33,37,2D,37,31,35,32,33,31,39,36,37,2D,32,35,36,33,38,36,31,35,39,37,00,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,42,00,00,00,88,A8,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,36,35,38,38,34,32,33,31,38,2D,33,31,37,33,37,32,34,35,35,2D,34,30,31,31,38,38,37,31,32,31,2D,31,38,31,31,37,34,39,31,32,39,2D,33,36,30,30,38,35,36,32,34,38,2D,33,37,31,33,37,33,32,36,31,31,2D,32,32,33,39,30,32,35,31,31,30,2D,33,34,35,33,31,30,30,36,34,30,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,61,00,42,00,00,00,50,A9,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,37,30,30,39,38,30,32,39,31,2D,33,38,32,36,37,30,33,31,30,32,2D,37,34,32,35,37,32,39,34,2D,31,39,34,34,34,37,37,32,33,30,2D,33,39,39,36,30,34,34,30,31,39,2D,31,37,31,30,31,36,33,32,33,32,2D,36,36,39,33,33,33,36,39,38,2D,33,34,35,36,38,37,30,39,39,38,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,B8,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,62,00,3C,00,00,00,18,AA,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,37,30,33,32,39,36,37,30,2D,33,35,38,35,32,35,31,31,30,33,2D,31,31,34,39,36,32,39,39,33,36,2D,33,32,30,34,36,36,36,35,33,36,2D,34,32,35,37,32,34,30,37,31,39,2D,32,36,31,33,39,37,36,31,30,32,2D,34,35,30,35,39,31,33,37,35,2D,31,36,36,36,30,34,37,39,32,32,00,00,00,00,00,00,C0,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,57,00,49,00,4E,00,44,00,4F,00,57,00,53,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,7C,00,00,00,D8,AA,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,37,31,39,39,30,33,36,38,37,2D,34,32,33,32,33,39,38,35,33,39,2D,33,35,31,30,37,30,34,32,35,36,2D,34,31,39,30,33,30,39,33,33,34,2D,31,32,39,36,34,36,31,37,34,35,2D,33,39,32,36,33,34,31,39,33,2D,33,39,39,34,33,39,33,34,30,37,2D,33,31,32,32,34,39,33,31,30,34,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,52,00,45,00,53,00,54,00,52,00,49,00,43,00,54,00,45,00,44,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,57,00,49,00,4E,00,44,00,4F,00,57,00,53,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,00,00,00,80,FF,FF,FF,76,6B,63,00,3C,00,00,00,D8,AB,50,00,07,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,53,2D,31,2D,31,35,2D,33,2D,31,30,32,34,2D,37,32,35,38,30,33,33,31,37,2D,31,38,38,37,34,33,34,34,38,37,2D,33,37,39,34,38,38,32,31,32,37,2D,33,38,30,31,39,37,33,37,30,34,2D,32,34,32,38,32,33,34,33,34,2D,33,39,31,31,37,38,37,36,38,34,2D,31,34,36,38,38,32,33,36,30,32,2D,33,35,35,39,31,33,33,35,37,35,00,00,00,00,00,C0,FF,FF,FF,43,00,41,00,50,00,41,00,42,00,49,00,4C,00,49,00,54,00,59,00,5F,00,43,00,4C,00,41,00,53,00,53,00,5F,00,57,00,49,00,4E,00,44,00,4F,00,57,00,53,00,5F,00,55,00,41,00,50,00,00,0

shortened due post length
```



Obviously It seems it's needed.  SC command sees service as this:

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.14393]
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>sc start ftdservice
[SC] StartService FAILED 1069:

The service did not start due to a logon failure.
```


Is here someone who has non-native Windows 10 phone upgraded to Windows 10 and has FieldTest working?


----------



## mirasal2 (Feb 14, 2017)

Is those apps working?


----------



## nate0 (Apr 15, 2017)

centaurian said:


> OK. I was able dissasembly fieldtest app and I found out, that it needs ftdservice.dl. It seems like Lumia 640 LTE Dual sim after upgrading to Windows 10 doesn't have ftdservice.dll in C:\Windows\System32\. I was able to decompile 950 ffu image and add missing service dll and its's dependecies into System32. I also imported some missing registry keys from 950
> 
> Is here someone who has non-native Windows 10 phone upgraded to Windows 10 and has FieldTest working?

Click to collapse


@centaurian
I have field test installed on my Idol4s.  I am wanting to see the band locking here, and other data.

It opens but the services are not running obviously.
So I copied the ftdservice.dll to my windows\system32 dir and started in on importing a reg file for the ftdservice under ControlSet001\services.  However for some reason even though I have quadruple checked the syntax on the import it fails being unable to parse.  Is there a better way to edit/import in the registry?

Also I see you posted SecurityManager key info.  I believe this is required for the service also correct?  Should I add those as well?

EDIT: I got most of the regedits, but obviously the service will not run once the app starts.  Added the service account, capability, and path keys under security manager and still no go.  But I got the binary keys to save so that was good.


----------



## centaurian (May 11, 2017)

I wasn't able to do it. I guess that some function calls are missing in dependencies of ftdservice.dll.
If you want only look for some info, this can be helpful:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...mes/app-cellmapper-windows-10-mobile-t3504309
No band locking though.


----------



## nate0 (May 14, 2017)

centaurian said:


> I wasn't able to do it. I guess that some function calls are missing in dependencies of ftdservice.dll.
> 
> If you want only look for some info, this can be helpful:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for this. I'm going to try it out.


----------



## tire_007 (Jun 1, 2017)

Does anyone here has the appx for the photos plug in app that comes with the 950?


----------



## Direktorius (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello there, I see the topic is old enough but still active. My question:

Are these apps still working? For example, will Glance screen work on my 930 with W10 15063? Thanks.


----------



## nate0 (Jun 3, 2017)

Direktorius said:


> Hello there, I see the topic is old enough but still active. My question:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these apps still working? For example, will Glance screen work on my 930 with W10 15063? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Glance no.  It will install but you'll never get it to work.  It's due to a hardware limitation, although some will argue that.  I personally believe the app is built for specific hardware for propriety.


----------



## hemanth3471 (Dec 31, 2017)

Only field test is working on my phone Lumia 630, no other app is working on my phone, please help.


----------

